# code enforcement inspector shot in the face



## mark handler

Long Beach barricade suspect booked for attempted murder

Anthony Gorospe, 51, scheduled to be arraigned Monday.

By Tracy Manzer, Staff Writerpresstelegram.com

LONG BEACH — A 51-year-old Long Beach man who shot a city code enforcement inspector in the face before launching a seven-hour standoff with police was booked early this morning on a charge of attempted murder.

Anthony Gorospe was officially booked at 12:44 a.m. and is being held in lieu of $500,000 bail, according to the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department's Inmate Information Center.

It was shortly before 8 a.m. Thursday when the city inspector and a cleaning crew arrived at Gorospe's home, located in the 6100 block of North John Avenue, to clean out debris in and around the blighted property.

The home had been the subject of code violations going back several years, and the inspector asked a police officer to accompany the crew, said Police Chief Jim McDonnell.

The crew never made it into the home, however, as Gorospe allegedly opened fire from inside his front door, grazing the city inspector near the eyebrow.

He was taken to a local hospital where he was doing well Thursday night, police said.

The shooting, however, kicked off a tense standoff with Gorospe allegedly shooting at police while shouting at them to kill him. Around 2 p.m., SWAT officers pumped a mixture of tear gas and pepper spray into the home while a ballistic vehicle was used to rip down shrubbery covering the front of the small one-story home as well as a front window, bars and a security gate, police said.

Gorospe eventually came out of the house shortly before 3 p.m., though he still refused to get down or surrender and a K-9 dog was sent in and took him down, McDonnell said.

Neighbors said Gorospe always struggled with mental issues, but they worsened when his mother died a year ago, followed by two more relatives

Long Beach Calif. --07-05-12 - A suspect is in custody who was barricaded in his North Long Beach home most of the day after allegedly shooting a city code enforcement officer. Police said the code enforcement officer was shot about 8 a.m. while conducting an investigation at a home in the 1600 block of John Avenue. Stephen Carr/ Press-Telegram (Stephen Carr / Press-Telegram)

He told neighbors on Wednesday that he would not let "the police take him."

As he opened fire Thursday morning on the city inspector he shouted "kill me, kill me," one witness said.

And as he was led away from the scene in handcuffs Thursday he shouted, "tell me you love me," at a group of reporters and photographers.

A search of property records showed the last name of Gorospe's mother, the original owner of the home, was Gorosme. Two friends also told the Press-Telegram that was the suspect's name.

Police and Sheriff's officials, however, said the suspect's name is Gorospe.

He is expected to be arraigned at the Long Beach Superior Court Monday.

tracy.manzer@presstelegram.com,

Long Beach Calif. --07-05-12 - Front window breached by a tactical vehicle at the home where a suspect barricaded himself in his North Long Beach home most of the day after allegedly shooting a city code enforcement officer. Police said the code enforcement officer was shot about 8 a.m. while conducting an investigation at a home in the 1600 block of John Avenue. The man was later taken into custody. Stephen Carr/ Press-Telegram


----------



## chris kennedy

Holy crap.



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> Neighbors said Gorospe always struggled with mental issues, but they worsened when his mother died a year ago, followed by two more


How many mothers did this guy have?


----------



## Dennis

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Holy crap.How many mothers did this guy have?


LOL... English-- it is amazing how easily it can go astrayI'll second the holy crap-- I seriously think my nutty neighbor could be that guy.


----------



## mark handler

Neighbors said Gorospe always struggled with mental issues, but they worsened when his mother died a year ago, followed by two more relatives

Not mothers.....


----------



## conarb

And remember, mental illness is a disability, we have to make special accommodations for the mentally ill, otherwise it's discrimination against a protected class.


----------



## fatboy

gimme a friggen break......I can be protected when I pull out my Uzi? I truly hope that was sarcasm conarb..........


----------



## Rider Rick

That's why I hate code enforcement.

The chicken-shxt city I worked for as a building inspector hoodwinked me into code enforcement.

Never again!


----------



## cda

Did not get shot at, but remember a call from the fire dept

Went to a residence and firefighters did not want to go on property for illegal burn

Get there and lady had spread a line of flour around the premiter of the front yard and warned us to not go on the property

Was one of those fun situations to deal with


----------



## GBrackins

not a problem ..... call for the Ladder truck, fully raise and extend the ladder and put out the fire from the street ...... she'd find out why the kids called our Ladder truck "Puff the Magic Dragon"


----------



## mark handler

GBrackins said:
			
		

> not a problem ..... call for the Ladder truck, fully raise and extend the ladder and put out the fire from the street ...... she'd find out why the kids called our Ladder truck "Puff the Magic Dragon"


Not all jurisdictions have ladder trucks or snorkel trucks


----------



## FM William Burns

Been shot at twice on "Rescue/Medical" calls. *GBrackins* remembers the hood where I worked. That's why I moved to Mayberry and now they want to go PSO....maybe I can apply for Andy's (RIP) old job. Trust me getting shot at and hearing bullets bounce of the truck or whizz by is no fun.

EDIT: Yes, Ditto to Mt's comment (Above/Below) thankful for the inspector's condition also!


----------



## mtlogcabin

> when the city inspector and a cleaning crew arrived at Gorospe's home, located in the 6100 block of North John Avenue, to clean out debris in and around the blighted property.


One man's junk yard is another man's castle.

I am glad the code enforcment officer was only "grazed" and it ended without anyone seriously hurt.


----------



## Keystone

Holly *****, thankfully it stopped at a graze and the PD accompanied.


----------



## GBrackins

come to think of FM, we both worked in the Hood, your's was just bigger. I was only shot at once (multiple times in one event). House on fire and guns started self-discharing. Made nice holes through the side of the mobile home ..... ahhh, those were the days

ya just never know what will happen ....


----------



## FM William Burns

GBrackins said:
			
		

> come to think of FM, we both worked in the Hood, your's was just bigger.


Now, now the northern section of the county was just on Cops more than the southern end but they're catching up.  Glad we're both out of there now.....just miss the fishing.


----------



## beach

That's why we have vests on our rigs........ won't help getting shot in the face though


----------



## Jack&$32

Those city inspectors should learn,  sometimes they keep harassing some homeowners til boiling point.  it happened and will keep happening,  Those city inspectors thing that all houses belong to the city (and they are the city), people will keep defending their properties to death.


----------



## jar546

Jack&$32 said:


> Those city inspectors should learn,  sometimes they keep harassing some homeowners til boiling point.  it happened and will keep happening,  Those city inspectors thing that all houses belong to the city (and they are the city), people will keep defending their properties to death.



Or still pay fines and go to jail which is the real reality vs the fantasy of defending one's "castle."


----------



## tmurray

Jack&$32 said:


> Those city inspectors should learn,  sometimes they keep harassing some homeowners til boiling point.  it happened and will keep happening,  Those city inspectors thing that all houses belong to the city (and they are the city), people will keep defending their properties to death.


Defending their property from what? The responsibility of complying with laws?


----------



## linnrg

Possibly he asked to have the cop there because he had been threatened before.  That fact if so should have enlightened the "City" to act differently.  They should have gone to court and gotten court driven instructions on what to do.


----------



## fatboy

Sometimes Jack..........ya just have to play by the rules...........


----------

